# LAI Case



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Since there was some discussion about the color of the LAI vs the LA I thought I would post a few pictures of a Case LAI. This paticullar one had a aftermarket 3-71 detroit installed in it. I have not found any pictures of the LAI that actually had a LAI decal. The two thinks that stick out in differences are the rear fenders and the front axle. The LAI also had a foot clutch vs the LA's hand clutch. There were also a LAIH and a military version with different options. This LAI also has the wrong paint scheme. Case never used the Desert Sunset on the LA's Hopefully the photos will come out.
caseman-d

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0014_IMG.jpg>

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0045_IMG.jpg>

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0051_IMG.jpg>


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks Caseman! I remember the headlights being back on the fenders on the yellow one I saw. If I only had taken a picture of it. :argh: The engine looked like the one you swapped out on yours.

Mark


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

That machine has one hell of a set of tires on it! More like meats! Is it a pulling tractor?


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Here's a 52 LAI I found on this page:
http://www.yumaoldthreshers.org/tractorpull/

The engine looks the same as I remember. I don't recall at the moment what the front axel looked like. I am sure the fenders were wider with the lights on them on the one I saw. I'll bet it was an LA and for one reason or another he just used the yellow paint.

Mark 

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v176/memmurphy/CaseLAI.jpg">


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Mark,
thanks for the picture. That one has the correct engine it. Its a 4 cylinder gas with 404 cubic in engine. The 4 cylinder gas had more cubes than the Case 500, 600, 900, and 930 six cylinder diesels engines. I am seeing more LA's all the time at pulls.
Tom


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

404 cu. in. 4 cylinder? I'll bet that thing is a torque monster! Can probably count the pistons firing at full throttle.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *404 cu. in. 4 cylinder? I'll bet that thing is a torque monster! Can probably count the pistons firing at full throttle. *


Chief,
To answer your first question the LAI was used for a farming tractor before it was bought and used for a pulling tractor. I don't think there have been any modifications to it since it has been used for pulling.

The 404 had a 4 5/8 bore with a 6in. stroke. What I have noticed about the LA is that it seems to be geared to high unless you over ride the govenor. I got beat out by 2 LA's in the 7500lb class last weekend with my Case 700. It only has a 267 D in it. My top speed pulling in first was 1.7 mph while the LA has close to 5mph. Was thinking of selling my LA's but maybe I better try to get at least one of them running. Thanks for the post.
caseman-d


----------



## JSP (Jul 31, 2016)

Hi 
I am looking for more info and pictures on the Case LAI.


----------

